# October flounder report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Overall, October was an awesome month for flounder gigging, but we had a few slow trips along the way. The first half of the month was tough, and we had to work hard to find fish with constant extreme high tides and very dirty water. Once the cold fronts started coming, the water cleared up and tides dropped, making for fast action and lots of big flounder. Thanks to all my new and repeat customers for making this October amazing.

Flounder gigging season is closed for the month of November. The season re-opens on December 1st, with a 2 fish limit for the first 14 days of December. The limit increases to 5 fish starting on December 15, and continues until the end of October next year.

There were lots of big fish in the 20-24" range this October, but no giants over 24". Hopefully the giant flounder will show up during the first few weeks of December, towards the tail-end of the run. I still have a few open December dates, and plenty of "late-trips" available.

I'm looking forward to winter/spring gigging in January-April. This time of year is often overlooked by fishermen, but it offers the clearest water and most consistent fishing/limits of any time of year. Drum and sheepshead are also more abundant January-April, and we can usually hunt down a limit of them if the weather is right.

*Upcoming open dates for flounder gigging:
November: closed season
December: 21-23, 27, 29, 30
January: 1,2, 4-8, 20-24, 26-31
February: 2-28
March: 1-27, 29-31
April: 1-10, 12-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

*Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
* *nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053*


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*more*

more


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*pics*

pics


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*pics 2*

pics 2


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*pics 3*

pics 3


----------

